What are the implications of gig workers=employees for companies like Google? - hbarka
======
hbarka
I’m curious to hear what the unintended consequences of this California ruling
might mean. It would be terrible if this creates more body-shop firms whose
only value is to sole-source contractors and remove the opportunity to 1099.

